# Bartending



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone a professional bartender? I am looking at taking a bartending course and possibly make a career change. Tips? Suggestions?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Skewed said:


> Anyone a professional bartender? I am looking at taking a bartending course and possibly make a career change. Tips? Suggestions?


Become a woman and wear tight, revealing clothes.


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not a bartender but I've worked with lots of bartenders, the best thing to do is practice general bartending skills. Memorize basic drinks, know how to measure while pouring, know glassware, etc. Then when you get hired, find out which drinks are the most requested and work on them.

But no place will hire you without previous experience.

A friend of mine made up a place to put on her resume, then she said they went out of business.

I dated a bartender for a while too lol


----------

